# Any tips for Rye, Sussex



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

Any recommendations for decent coffee shop in Rye/Battle /Camber Sands area?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not that I'm aware off, storm coffee up Hastings old town high street might be worth a visit


----------

